# Remove Ads From Free Webhosting Sites



## rakeshishere (Aug 15, 2006)

*Remove Ads From Free Webhosting Sites -*
Listed here are ways (some out of date) to get around Ad Free Hosting Sites. Before you use them you must read: You understand that if you use any of these codes: It IS violating the corresponding site's Terms Of Service. You understand your site and account may be deleted and removed without your concent or notification..

There are remove ad scripts for HomeStead, dot Tk, cjb.net, Geocities, Tripod, Xoom, 50Megs, Angelfire, Netzero, Netfirms, Virtual Avenue, Freeservers, Hypermart, Talkcity, Easyspace

Most will work with my custom script (yes much of it is useless depending on the host):
<noscript><!-- #echo banner="" --></noscript><noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp ><!-- RemoveAd By sujoy.bhowmick@hotmail.com at www.circlesarefun.com/removeads --> <layer><span><span><span><style><style><style><nos cript><noscript><noscript><table><script><script>< script><applet>
<div><div><div></noembed></noembed></noembed><noembed><noembed><noembed> <div style="position:absolute;left:-1600;top:-1600;"></font><p<<<<<<!-- <!-- <!-- <noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><noscrip t><!-- #echo banner="" --></noscript>



HomeStead
After u make a page using their pagebuilder, publish it, view it, view source, save source as a pagename.html, upload the html file, and boom, no frames


Tk
Sign in with your dotTK account. Theres a link on the nav that says Dot TK Linker Promo. click on it and choose your account at the bottom and hit next You should get a few radio button options choose no advertisement and scroll down and hit continue and log out.


or (for TK)*
Put this between the <HEAD> and </HEAD> tags on your first page to remove the annoying popup. We have three ways of doing this, the first one before the hash line makes your real url visible to visitors, the second lets you control the popup window, the <script> if (window.top != window.self) { window.top.location=window.self } </script> <script> subwin = window.open("*YourHost.com/YourAccount/PopupPage", "subwindow","height=100,width=486"); </Script> <script language="JavaScript"> setup='toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,statu s= no,menubar=no,width=200,height=150' setup += 'scrollbars=no,resizable=no' pop = window.open ("","subwindow",setup) pop.document.write('<head>'); pop.document.write('<Title>'); <!-- This is the title to change for on the new window you open --> pop.document.write('Iran Hackers'); pop.document.write('</Title>'); pop.document.write('<script language="javascript">'); pop.document.write('setTimeout('); pop.document.write('"self.close()'); <!-- This is the line to change for how long the window is open --> <!-- Its milliseconds , so 5000 is 5 seconds, 1000 is 1 second. --> pop.document.write(';",5000)'); pop.document.write('</'); pop.document.write('script>'); pop.document.write('</head>'); <!-- This changes the colour of the main background. --> pop.document.write('<body bgcolor=#FFFF80>'); <!-- This is the actual content of the window you are opening --> pop.document.write('<center><h3>Dont forget to visit</h3></center>'); pop.document.write('<center><h3><a href="*www.ghostbone.com" target="_blank">ghostbone.com</a></h3></center>'); pop.document.write('<center><h6>For all your BannerKillers </h6></center>'); pop.document.write('</body>'); </script>


Cjb.net
Place the following code on the bottom or top of your page. <script language="JavaScript"> <!--Begin parent.window.open=null //End--> </script>


Geocities
Place the following code on the bottom of your page. <noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><!-- No-Geocities Ad By sujoy.bhowmick@hotmail.com at www.circlesarefun.com/geoad --> <layer><span><span><span><style><style><style><nos cript><noscript><noscript><table><script><script>< script><applet>
<div><div><div></noembed></noembed></noembed><noembed><noembed><noembed> <div style="position:absolute;left:-1600;top:-1600;"></font><p<<<<<<!-- <!-- <!-- <noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp><noembed><xmp>


or (Geocities again)*
In the upper-right corner of the "Geo Square" is an "X" which is used to close the window. This calls the Javascript function "yfOC" in a file hidden on their server. To disable the new "Geo Square" you just have to call the function that shuts the thing down when you load your page. This is done like so: <BODY onLoad="yfOC(-1)">


Tripod
Place the following code on the bottom of your page. <noscript><noscript><noscript><noscript> <body> </noscript></noscript></noscript></noscript>


or (Tripod again)*
Just add the following code in your source to kill that pop-up. <html> <script LANGUAGE="JavaScript"> <!-- function open () {return true;} //--> </SCRIPT> <head> <title>Your title goes here</title> </head> <body>


Angelfire
Place the following code on the top of your page. <noembed><xmp> <body> </xmp></noembed>


or (Angelfire again)*
<HTML> <HEAD> <NOSCRIPT> <!-- <BODY> --> </NOSCRIPT> <TITLE>Your Page Title Goes Here</TITLE> </HEAD> <BODY> <!-- Your homepage goes here -->


Xoom
Place the following code on the bottom of your page. <script language="JavaScript"> <!-- if (window != window.top) top.location.href = location.href; // --> </script>

this was brought to you by circlesarefun.com

50 Megs
Place the following code on the bottom or top of your page. <!--- <body></textarea></font></center> <td align="middle" width="336" bgColor="#D0E0D0" height="20" valign="top"> <font size="1"> <p style="MARGIN-TOP: 0px; MARGIN-BOTTOM: 0px" align="center"><center><font color="#669933" face="Tahoma" size="1"><textarea rows= "1" cols="20" name="fg"><!-- body-->


Hyper Mart
Place the following code on the bottom of your page. <noembed><xmp>


or (Hypermart again)*
Hypermart banners can be removed in this way. I use this code when I want to get rid of banners in the frames which aren't viewable. There is really no reason to do this. Hypermart is one of the best free servers. Use at your own risk This code inserts Hypermart banners into your page, otherwise they become pop-ups: <!--#echo banner=""--> Now to get rid of the banner use a no-script tag around the code, like this: <noscript><!--#echo banner=""--></noscript>


NetZero
Open the folder where Net Zero is located on your computer. it should be 'Crogram FilesNetzero'. Then open the 'bin' folder and open the file 'jpeg.dll'. delete everything in it and you are ready to go banner free using netzero. *forums.rgaming.net/showthread.php?t=365


Netfirms*
<noembed> <xmp> <body> </xmp> </noembed>


Virtual Avenue*
The VirtualAve popup is similar in many respects to the GeoCities popup except that it adds a precautionary </noscript> tag to stop them from being fooled by a well-placed <noscript> tag. So, where you'd normally put the <noscript> to stop the Popup, put: <script language="JawaScript"> AFTER you closing HTML tag instead. This works because the browser won't recognize it as a valid scripting language and won't execute the popup scripting that follows the tag. Like so: <HTML> <HEAD> <TITLE>Your Title Goes Here</TITLE> </HEAD> <BODY> <!-- Your homepage goes here --> </BODY> </HTML> <script LANGUAGE="JawaScript"> <!-- --> </noscript> <script language="JavaScript">


Freeservers*
1) create a link on your site "Break out of the ad frame", and link that to your index.htm or index.html page with the TARGET="_top" tag as a part of the link tag 2) use this javascript to detect a frame, and if it does, it breaks out of it. <HTML> <HEAD> <script LANGUAGE="Javascript"> <!--- if (parent.frames.length) top.location.href= document.location; // ---> </SCRIPT> </HEAD> <BODY> <!--- Your web site goes here --->


TalkCity*
<script language="javascript"> var winname1="tcn"; var winname2="av"; var windowname=winname1+winname2; adWindow = window.open("*www.yahoo.com", windowname, "toolbar=no, location=no, directories=no, menubar=no, scrollbar=no, resizable=no, status=no, width=1, height=1") adWindow.close() </script> <html> <head> <title>Web Site Title Goes Here</title> </head> <body> <!--- Your web site goes here.--->


Easyspace*
</HEAD> <BODY> <!-- your homepage goes here --> </BODY> </HTML> <NOSCRIPT>


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 15, 2006)

And may we also have the source of this from you? 

And who is this Sujoy Bhowmik?


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 15, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> And may we also have the source of this from you?
> 
> And who is this Sujoy Bhowmik?



He is one of online friends whom i got to know through yahoo chatroom who also has a hotmail id and he is the source Mr tuxfan and this is the 2nd time i am hearing the same question "may we also have the source" and i also know that this the RULEZ of this forum to post the sources


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 15, 2006)

well i got lots of those , 10+ pages of javascript to remove ads , but it's illegal so i wont post it .


----------



## rohan (Aug 15, 2006)

good tut.. but don't u think it's illegal (and surely immoral)


----------



## iMav (Aug 15, 2006)

a better option use a host who doesnt want u to put up ads ....


----------



## blueshift (Aug 16, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> ... i also know that this the RULEZ of this forum to post the sources



if you know such things then why you dont post the source.
anyways thanks for the tut.



> good tut.. but don't u think it's illegal (and surely immoral)


read the warning given at the start of this tut. its just like a statuatory warning on the cigar pack. lol


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

If its illegal, I wonder why didnt tuxfan close it ?


----------



## rakeshishere (Aug 17, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well i got lots of those , 10+ pages of javascript to remove ads , but it's illegal so i wont post it .



if u got *10+ *pages then *post it* and i dont think its illegal coz the first person to read the post Mr tuxfan wanted the source and not to close the thread


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 18, 2006)

Its not "ILLEGAL" but must be against the terms of the site where you implement this! So IMO, this can run on the forum.



			
				rakeshishere said:
			
		

> He is one of online friends whom i got to know through yahoo chatroom who also has a hotmail id and he is the source Mr tuxfan and this is the 2nd time i am hearing the same question "may we also have the source" and i also know that this the RULEZ of this forum to post the sources


*If you are hearing this for the second time, I hope you won't make me say it the third time. I promise to ensure that there won't be a fourth time!! If you know the rules then why not just follow them!?  Don't put forth useless arguments! And see to it that you remain within the rules!!*


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 18, 2006)

Removing ads in free webhosting is illegal. Isnt it? Wont the service providers delete the user for that?


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 22, 2006)

Removing ads from free webhosting sites will eventually remove those free webhosting sites and finally you have to come to me


----------



## Aquarian (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah! Removing the Ads is plain cheating & theft! A person gets free hosting based on his promise (or agreement, whatever!) that he is going to place the ADs and if he tries to remove them, then its illegal and cheating! And whats the use? It might be just for a couple of days before that site is off the host! When you have a lot of hosts providing web hosting free of cost and free of Ads and also  at cheap prices, what is the point of going to web hosts that want to host Ads and then trying to get those ADs off!
Try to get Hosting from Hosts that provide them without any ADs if you really want to!


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 23, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> Removing ads from free webhosting sites will eventually remove those free webhosting sites and finally you have to come to me


 So do you think that a 5% miscreatnts who resort to rule violation will make them shut shop!! They are too hugh for this and free hosting/site is far bigger market than that!

People go for free hosting because they don't have spare money or spending for a site is not high on their priority list. So if free hosting is not available, most will not have a site 

I agree with Aquarian. Removing ads is not only against rules but also unethical! You are trying to harm someone who is offering you something for free and with ads, they have a right to earn their revenue.


----------

